# New guy



## TRAINS (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks Prince its nice to be on board. I read these forums a'lot and am excited to finally start up. Unfortionately I am very new to this kinda stuff so be cool to the new guy lol..I don't know even if i can post right now but ill ask anyway on thoughts of my cycle on the way

weeks 
1-4..dianabol, 50 mg/day
1-12..test C. gen shi 250 mg 2x/week
1-12..masteron, dragon pharma 100 mg 2x/week
5-14..GHRP 6, 100 mcg 3x/day
14-18..20 mg nolva/day for 30d
14-18..100 mg clomid/day for 21 d

ill have ADEX,clomid and nolva to tackle any problems that might occur


----------



## Arnold (Dec 22, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*TRAINS* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 23, 2011)

welcome


----------



## dgp (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## brazey (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome to IM! If you haven't already please repost cycle in anabolic zone along with your stats and previous cycles.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 23, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Bonchwater (Dec 30, 2011)

welcome


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Dec 31, 2011)

nice oh and welcome to IM


----------



## FoxOscar (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey there, TRAINS.  Nice cycle.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## TRAINS (Jan 3, 2012)

thanx fellas an ya i made a few changes my masteron was switched to enanthate 200mg 2x/week and im going to ramp up the cyp. at week 6 to 750mg a week thatl give two weeks after discontinuing the dbol to start slammin sme more test pretty stocked should get the package anytime now ill b shure to post as i go....


----------



## bb151515 (Jan 5, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Jan 25, 2012)

welcome


----------

